# Data Recovery on Dead 722K



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

My 722K died today with the fan running continuously, no boot, and no video. I had a heat warning the day before and nothing has changed in my environment. I have heard no noises from the hard drive and I watched my DVR last night without any issues. I really believe that the problem is not in the hard drive, but in the receiver itself. Is there any way to retrieve the data if the drive is ok? Without a running 722k, I can't copy data to an external drive. Could the drive be mounted on a Linux machine and the data burned into an image to be restored to an external drive? Thanks for suggestions


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, you could do sector-by-sector (beacuse of proprietary file system using for 622/722/722k) copy by say "Ghost -ir", but it would require a) owning the DVR b) do fix/repair THE DVR, as that copy drive should be installed back c) new drive MUST be picked from limited list of approved models (you can find the list on the site).

You just missed good opportunity (no fee) connect any external USB drive and archive all your valuable recordings ! While your DVR worked.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Try unplugging it for a couple hours and try again. I would also suggest having an external hard drive handy to move the recordings to if it does happen to start up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Put dead body aside, wait for a few hours .. It could come alive ...


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a 622 like that once. I kept it running by removing the top (there was no tamper seal) and pointing a 12 inch desk fan at the insides. It was noisy but it stayed alive long enough to copy quite a few of my recordings to an external drive.

Keith


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PokerJoker said:


> I had a 622 like that once. I kept it running by removing the top (there was no tamper seal) and pointing a 12 inch desk fan at the insides. It was noisy but it stayed alive long enough to copy quite a few of my recordings to an external drive.
> 
> Keith


I would use small refrigerator for that saving process .


----------

